# Obama Gay?????



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

*Obama Bisexual?????*

The mud wars have started. :icon_smile_big:

_Barack Obama now faces a new challenge - one that is sure to be much more scandalous than anything he's seen so far. If the allegations are to be believed, it's also a scandal that his campaign has tried to cover up. A Minnesota man has come forth, claiming that he took cocaine in 1999 with Obama, the then-Illinois legislator, and participated in homosexual acts with him.

Larry Sinclair, the man making the claims, said his story was ignored by the news media. Still not willing to let this one slip quietly under the rug, Sinclair made a YouTube video in which he made his case. It's had over half a million views already, but the story has still been largely ignored by the news media.

Sinclair's next step was to file a suit in Minnesota District Court, in which he alleges threats and intimidation by the Democratic presidential candidate's staff.

Still out to prove that he is telling the truth, Sinclair said he is willing to submit to a polygraph test. A website (WhiteHouse.com) has come forth offering him $10,000 for the right to record the polygraph test, and another $100,000 if he passes it.

Sinclair lives in Duluth, Minnesota, and in his filing, charges that his civil rights have been violated by Barack Obama and the Democratic Party. Obama, David Axelrod of AKP Message & Media in Chicago, and the Democratic National Committee have been named as defendants in the case.

Sinclair, who describes himself as gay, claims they met in an upscale Chicago lounge. They left in Sinclair's limo, where the drug use and sex allegedly took place for the first time. Sinclair says that Obama smoked crack cocaine, and that he snorted powder cocaine provided by Obama.

Sinclair, 46, says that he no longer uses drugs. He claims to be physically disabled, but says that he was not physically impaired in 1999 when they met.

Regarding the claims, Sinclair said:

"My motivation for making this public is my desire for a presidential candidate to be honest. I didn't want the sex thing to come out. But I think it is important for the candidate to be honest about his drug use as late as 1999."
_

The article

The Accuser on Youtube


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

A You Tube video? I can't believe the media even picked this story up. Check out how many other videos there are on You Tube about Ron Paul, McCain, Romney etc. This guy is just another nut looking for a little publicity.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> A You Tube video? I can't believe the media even picked this story up. Check out how many other videos there are on You Tube about Ron Paul, McCain, Romney etc. This guy is just another nut looking for a little publicity.


exacltly...what was that Andy Warhol said??? Something about fame??? I think he also mentioned fifteen minutes in there somewhere...oh welll...as much as I dislike obama, I think this is ridiculous, and will only hurt the cause of those who are trying to keep obama from being elected...

I, personally, am very confused as to why nobody has tried to beat this guy on an intellectual level yet (It doesnt seem like it'd be that hard, most of his arguments and visions for the future are so full of holes that they make Swiss cheese jealous), I'd just love to see somebody corner that arrogant little banty rooster with a tough line of questioning only to see him stammor and squirm...now THAT'S how you're gonna win this thing...but when you try to beat somebody through mudslinging you're gonna have to do alot better than calling him a pillowbiter with frostbit nostrils...I mean what is this??? highschool???

c'mon people think...


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Bill and Hillary are getting ever more desperate.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Ted Haggard was even brought up. Anything to tie a candidate to bad karma.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Beresford said:


> Bill and Hillary are getting ever more desperate.


I'm shocked--shocked!--that you would suggest they would have anything to do with such a thing.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> c'mon people think...


Is that not too much to ask most people? Much easier just to watch a charismatic speaker feel good.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

IF Obama is gay, who cares?

I would like to see it correct the debate over "gay marriage" into "same-sex marriage".

Obviously, Obama would be both married and gay. So throw that herring out.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

AlanC said:


> I'm shocked--shocked!--that you would suggest they would have anything to do with such a thing.


Are you kidding...the guy with the ballcap in the You Tube video looks to be either Bill Clinton himself, in a poor disguise, or perhaps, Larry the cable guy! It's your call. :con_smile_winks:


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

As one of the resident gay guys here, all I can say is I need to get my gaydar checked. No gay vibes at all. Maybe I'm just getting old. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

A paternity test should settle that allegation once and for all.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Concordia said:


> A paternity test should settle that allegation once and for all.


Paternity test on who? I am not following here. I hope you are not saying that if the Obama kids are indeed Barry's, this means he cannot be gay?

For the record, it does not matter to me if he is and I also do not find this allegation too credible.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh, wait. Does this mean that Sinclair never got pregnant? Damn, they must have been careful...


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

Asterix said:


> The mud wars have started. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> _Barack Obama now faces a new challenge - one that is sure to be much more scandalous than anything he's seen so far. If the allegations are to be believed, it's also a scandal that his campaign has tried to cover up. A Minnesota man has come forth, claiming that he took cocaine in 1999 with Obama, the then-Illinois legislator, and participated in homosexual acts with him.
> 
> ...


The fact that he's being "sponsored" by a pornographic site shows his lack of credibility.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

What the hell is he talking about? This is a damn lie! Obama is not gay!


----------

